# [Configuration] Noyau 2.6.19-Gentoo-r2

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai voulu testé le noyau qui fait temps parlé de lui à cause du libata et du s-ata.

Pour ma part, j'ai ceci comme problème :

Je boots sans problème sauf que je n'ai pas accès à mon CD-ROM dans KDE et null part en fait...

Pourtant, j'ai bien mis mon chipset intel i865 en dur dans la nouvelle section et ça ne fonctionne pas.

Par contre, si je remets ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> comme avant et que j'active seulement mon driver S-ATA dans la nouvelle section, là ça va fonctionner ?

Est-ce que quelqu'un as déjà eu ce problème...on dirait que mes drives IDE ne sont plus capable de communiquer avec le kernel ???

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r2

# Tue Dec 26 17:37:42 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_SIP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@85"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=863

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## matlerouge

hello

tu devrais positionner le flag CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR

dans 

device driver/scsi device support/SCSI cdrom support

ca devrais marcher apres ca, tes cdrom seront représenté par /dev/srx

(donc plus de hdx)

Chez moi ca marche tres bienLast edited by matlerouge on Tue Dec 26, 2006 11:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

```

gentootux ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 (root@gentootux) (version gcc 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1

-r1)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Tue Dec 26 18:32:42 EST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff30000 - 000000003ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff40000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 261936) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   261936

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   261936

On node 0 totalpages: 261936

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 254 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32306 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f9fb0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x05000329 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x05000329 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x05000329 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x05000329 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  P4P81 P4P81068 0x00000068 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bfb80000)

Detected 2399.076 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 259890

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda9 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85 splas

h=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1034376k/1047744k available (2008k kernel code, 12652k reserved, 629k da

ta, 228k init, 130240k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 392 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0399000 - 0xc03d2000   ( 228 kB)

      .data : 0xc02f603e - 0xc0393834   ( 629 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02f603e   (2008 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4801.55 BogoMIPS (lpj=9603102)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400

00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 0000000

0 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 12k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4798.03 BogoMIPS (lpj=9596062)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400

00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 0000000

0 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (9599.58 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=48

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 476k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fe900000-fe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: b7f00000-f7efffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fea00000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1167158032.628:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

vesafb: unrecognized option mtrr

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V350, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9600 PRO)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:57a9

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c583d, set palette = c00c5889

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2560

vesafb: VBE state buffer size cannot be determined (eax: 0x0)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2006.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 10240k, total 131

072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd400, 00:40:05:83:5c:47, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.00ac6

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xFC00 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xFC08 irq 15

scsi0 : ata_piix

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

scsi1 : ata_piix

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 0

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

ata2.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/66

ata2.01: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2.01: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-108  1.10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

scsi 1:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B 0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEFE0 ctl 0xEFAE bmdma 0xEF60 irq 17

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEFA0 ctl 0xEFAA bmdma 0xEF68 irq 17

scsi2 : ata_piix

ata3.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: LBA48

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 16

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xEFA7

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1600JD-00H 08.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 >

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8185 buckets, 65480 max) - 176 bytes per conntrack

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xfebffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000ef00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000ef20

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000ef40

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 18, io base 0x0000ef80

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

AC'97 0 analog subsections not ready

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 52103 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 pr

oto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1904

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

EXT3 FS on sda9, internal journal

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Adding 1076312k swap on /dev/sda10.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1076312k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x10000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x8000000

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x10000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x8000000

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x10000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x8000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R300 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

gentootux ~ #

```

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T [Marvell] (rev 12)

02:0a.0 Communication controller: Conexant Unknown device 10b6 (rev 89)

02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)

```

```

gentootux dev # ls

adsp      ptyaf  ptyda  ptyq5  ptyt0  ptyvb  ptyy6   raw1394     tty25  tty7   ttyc8  ttyp3  ttyre  ttyu5  ttyx0  ttyzb

agpgart   ptyb0  ptydb  ptyq6  ptyt1  ptyvc  ptyy7   rd          tty26  tty8   ttyc9  ttyp4  ttyrf  ttyu6  ttyx1  ttyzc

audio     ptyb1  ptydc  ptyq7  ptyt2  ptyvd  ptyy8   rtc         tty27  tty9   ttyca  ttyp5  ttyS0  ttyu7  ttyx2  ttyzd

bus       ptyb2  ptydd  ptyq8  ptyt3  ptyve  ptyy9   sda         tty28  ttya0  ttycb  ttyp6  ttys0  ttyu8  ttyx3  ttyze

console   ptyb3  ptyde  ptyq9  ptyt4  ptyvf  ptyya   sda1        tty29  ttya1  ttycc  ttyp7  ttyS1  ttyu9  ttyx4  ttyzf

core      ptyb4  ptydf  ptyqa  ptyt5  ptyw0  ptyyb   sda10       tty3   ttya2  ttycd  ttyp8  ttys1  ttyua  ttyx5  urandom

cpu       ptyb5  ptye0  ptyqb  ptyt6  ptyw1  ptyyc   sda2        tty30  ttya3  ttyce  ttyp9  ttyS2  ttyub  ttyx6  usb

disk      ptyb6  ptye1  ptyqc  ptyt7  ptyw2  ptyyd   sda5        tty31  ttya4  ttycf  ttypa  ttys2  ttyuc  ttyx7  usbdev1.1_ep00

dri       ptyb7  ptye2  ptyqd  ptyt8  ptyw3  ptyye   sda6        tty32  ttya5  ttyd0  ttypb  ttyS3  ttyud  ttyx8  usbdev1.1_ep81

dsp       ptyb8  ptye3  ptyqe  ptyt9  ptyw4  ptyyf   sda7        tty33  ttya6  ttyd1  ttypc  ttys3  ttyue  ttyx9  usbdev1.3_ep00

fb        ptyb9  ptye4  ptyqf  ptyta  ptyw5  ptyz0   sda8        tty34  ttya7  ttyd2  ttypd  ttys4  ttyuf  ttyxa  usbdev1.3_ep87

fb0       ptyba  ptye5  ptyr0  ptytb  ptyw6  ptyz1   sda9        tty35  ttya8  ttyd3  ttype  ttys5  ttyv0  ttyxb  usbdev2.1_ep00

fbsplash  ptybb  ptye6  ptyr1  ptytc  ptyw7  ptyz2   sequencer   tty36  ttya9  ttyd4  ttypf  ttys6  ttyv1  ttyxc  usbdev2.1_ep81

fd        ptybc  ptye7  ptyr2  ptytd  ptyw8  ptyz3   sequencer2  tty37  ttyaa  ttyd5  ttyq0  ttys7  ttyv2  ttyxd  usbdev3.1_ep00

full      ptybd  ptye8  ptyr3  ptyte  ptyw9  ptyz4   sg0         tty38  ttyab  ttyd6  ttyq1  ttys8  ttyv3  ttyxe  usbdev3.1_ep81

initctl   ptybe  ptye9  ptyr4  ptytf  ptywa  ptyz5   sg1         tty39  ttyac  ttyd7  ttyq2  ttys9  ttyv4  ttyxf  usbdev3.2_ep00

input     ptybf  ptyea  ptyr5  ptyu0  ptywb  ptyz6   sg2         tty4   ttyad  ttyd8  ttyq3  ttysa  ttyv5  ttyy0  usbdev3.2_ep02

kmem      ptyc0  ptyeb  ptyr6  ptyu1  ptywc  ptyz7   shm         tty40  ttyae  ttyd9  ttyq4  ttysb  ttyv6  ttyy1  usbdev3.2_ep81

kmsg      ptyc1  ptyec  ptyr7  ptyu2  ptywd  ptyz8   snd         tty41  ttyaf  ttyda  ttyq5  ttysc  ttyv7  ttyy2  usbdev4.1_ep00

log       ptyc2  ptyed  ptyr8  ptyu3  ptywe  ptyz9   sound       tty42  ttyb0  ttydb  ttyq6  ttysd  ttyv8  ttyy3  usbdev4.1_ep81

mem       ptyc3  ptyee  ptyr9  ptyu4  ptywf  ptyza   stderr      tty43  ttyb1  ttydc  ttyq7  ttyse  ttyv9  ttyy4  usbdev5.1_ep00

misc      ptyc4  ptyef  ptyra  ptyu5  ptyx0  ptyzb   stdin       tty44  ttyb2  ttydd  ttyq8  ttysf  ttyva  ttyy5  usbdev5.1_ep81

mixer     ptyc5  ptyp0  ptyrb  ptyu6  ptyx1  ptyzc   stdout      tty45  ttyb3  ttyde  ttyq9  ttyt0  ttyvb  ttyy6  vcs

null      ptyc6  ptyp1  ptyrc  ptyu7  ptyx2  ptyzd   tts         tty46  ttyb4  ttydf  ttyqa  ttyt1  ttyvc  ttyy7  vcs1

port      ptyc7  ptyp2  ptyrd  ptyu8  ptyx3  ptyze   tty         tty47  ttyb5  ttye0  ttyqb  ttyt2  ttyvd  ttyy8  vcs12

psaux     ptyc8  ptyp3  ptyre  ptyu9  ptyx4  ptyzf   tty0        tty48  ttyb6  ttye1  ttyqc  ttyt3  ttyve  ttyy9  vcs2

ptmx      ptyc9  ptyp4  ptyrf  ptyua  ptyx5  ram0    tty1        tty49  ttyb7  ttye2  ttyqd  ttyt4  ttyvf  ttyya  vcs3

pts       ptyca  ptyp5  ptys0  ptyub  ptyx6  ram1    tty10       tty5   ttyb8  ttye3  ttyqe  ttyt5  ttyw0  ttyyb  vcs4

ptya0     ptycb  ptyp6  ptys1  ptyuc  ptyx7  ram10   tty11       tty50  ttyb9  ttye4  ttyqf  ttyt6  ttyw1  ttyyc  vcs5

ptya1     ptycc  ptyp7  ptys2  ptyud  ptyx8  ram11   tty12       tty51  ttyba  ttye5  ttyr0  ttyt7  ttyw2  ttyyd  vcs6

ptya2     ptycd  ptyp8  ptys3  ptyue  ptyx9  ram12   tty13       tty52  ttybb  ttye6  ttyr1  ttyt8  ttyw3  ttyye  vcs7

ptya3     ptyce  ptyp9  ptys4  ptyuf  ptyxa  ram13   tty14       tty53  ttybc  ttye7  ttyr2  ttyt9  ttyw4  ttyyf  vcsa

ptya4     ptycf  ptypa  ptys5  ptyv0  ptyxb  ram14   tty15       tty54  ttybd  ttye8  ttyr3  ttyta  ttyw5  ttyz0  vcsa1

ptya5     ptyd0  ptypb  ptys6  ptyv1  ptyxc  ram15   tty16       tty55  ttybe  ttye9  ttyr4  ttytb  ttyw6  ttyz1  vcsa12

ptya6     ptyd1  ptypc  ptys7  ptyv2  ptyxd  ram2    tty17       tty56  ttybf  ttyea  ttyr5  ttytc  ttyw7  ttyz2  vcsa2

ptya7     ptyd2  ptypd  ptys8  ptyv3  ptyxe  ram3    tty18       tty57  ttyc0  ttyeb  ttyr6  ttytd  ttyw8  ttyz3  vcsa3

ptya8     ptyd3  ptype  ptys9  ptyv4  ptyxf  ram4    tty19       tty58  ttyc1  ttyec  ttyr7  ttyte  ttyw9  ttyz4  vcsa4

ptya9     ptyd4  ptypf  ptysa  ptyv5  ptyy0  ram5    tty2        tty59  ttyc2  ttyed  ttyr8  ttytf  ttywa  ttyz5  vcsa5

ptyaa     ptyd5  ptyq0  ptysb  ptyv6  ptyy1  ram6    tty20       tty6   ttyc3  ttyee  ttyr9  ttyu0  ttywb  ttyz6  vcsa6

ptyab     ptyd6  ptyq1  ptysc  ptyv7  ptyy2  ram7    tty21       tty60  ttyc4  ttyef  ttyra  ttyu1  ttywc  ttyz7  vcsa7

ptyac     ptyd7  ptyq2  ptysd  ptyv8  ptyy3  ram8    tty22       tty61  ttyc5  ttyp0  ttyrb  ttyu2  ttywd  ttyz8  zero

ptyad     ptyd8  ptyq3  ptyse  ptyv9  ptyy4  ram9    tty23       tty62  ttyc6  ttyp1  ttyrc  ttyu3  ttywe  ttyz9

ptyae     ptyd9  ptyq4  ptysf  ptyva  ptyy5  random  tty24       tty63  ttyc7  ttyp2  ttyrd  ttyu4  ttywf  ttyza

```

En effet, mes drives de sont plus dans /dev...

----------

## matlerouge

oui en fait j'ai testé le truc et j'ai edité mon message d'avant (peut etre pas une bonne idee lol). Donc c'est un peu normal.

il faut que tu actives le support des cdrom dans les option scsi (cf mon message d'avant) apres ca les hdx sont remplacé par des /dev/srx 

Tu peux tester dans un premier temps en compilant uniquement  le modules du support des cdrom scsi et le charger avec modprobe

(modules cdrom et sr_mod)

si ca marche tu peux le mettre en dur

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, ça fonctionne très bien ton truc, par contre, je trouve ça pas clean du tout....

Pourquoi mon bon vieux Pionner DVR-108 en IDE est rendu comme un SCSI ???

À mon avis, vaut mieux rester avec ATAPI et activer seulement le S-ATA au lieu d'enlever l'ancienne section...

De plus, qu'est-ce que ça va changer au niveau de FSTAB ???

```

sylvain@gentootux /mnt/cdrom1 $ cat /etc/fstab

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>              <mountpoint>    <type>      <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/sda9       /     ext3              defaults,noatime       0 1

/dev/sda10      none   swap             sw                     0 0

none        /proc     proc              defaults               0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs             nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom0 auto            noauto,user     0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1  /mnt/cdrom1 auto            noauto,user     0 0

/dev/sda8       /mnt/pont       vfat            defaults,rw,user,umask=0 0 0

/dev/sda1       /mnt/win_c      ntfs            defaults,ro,user,nls=iso8859-1,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0

/dev/sda5       /mnt/win_d      ntfs            defaults,ro,user,nls=iso8859-1,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0

/dev/sda6       /mnt/win_e      ntfs            defaults,ro,user,nls=iso8859-1,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0

/dev/sda7       /mnt/win_f      ntfs            defaults,ro,user,nls=iso8859-1,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT      /boot  ext2             noauto,noatime         1 1

#/dev/ROOT      /     xfs               noatime                0 0

#/dev/SWAP      none   swap             sw                     0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom  iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0       /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

#

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

#none       /proc     proc              defaults               0 0

#

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

#

#none       /dev/shm  tmpfs             defaults               0 0

#

#/dev/hdd                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

#/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

#/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy           auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

#/dev/sdb1               /media/sdb1             auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

```

----------

## matlerouge

Je pense que maintenant les drivers sata et pata sont unifié (ils partagent un max de code) les développeurs du noyaux on décidé d'utiliser /dev/sdx pour tous...

http://lwn.net/Articles/198344/

 *Quote:*   

> The issue that gets everybody's attention, however, is that, as with all drives handled through libata, PATA drives show up as if they were SCSI disks, and are named /dev/sd*. 

 

Et ca change pas grand chose, verifie juste si /dev/cdroms/cdrom0  et /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 sont correct. (udev devrait faire ca automatiquement et sans prob) Si c'est le cas il n'y a rien a changer dans fstab

----------

## geekounet

Avec les chipset sata intel, il faut enlever complètement le support IDE, et mettre le support et SATA et PATA pour PIIX, ça marche très bien chez moi  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Bon merci pour les explications.

Alors, à partir de maintenant, il n'y a plus de section ATAPI et on doit activer les CD-ROM SCSI et le tour est joué.

Ça parait plus simple dans la configuration du noyau  :Smile: 

Merci encore  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

En fin de compte, j'ai gardé seulement ceci :

```

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

```

----------

## d2_racing

```

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

```

J'ai réussi à enlever les 2 drivers PATA Intel MPIIX et ça fonctionne....

On dirait que le driver SATA ICX fait aussi dans le PATA...donc c'est encore mieux que je pensais  :Smile: 

----------

## KlemZ

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Avec les chipset sata intel, il faut enlever complètement le support IDE, et mettre le support et SATA et PATA pour PIIX, ça marche très bien chez moi 

 

ca marche vraiment bien ?

chez moi, il mettait 1 minute mini au démarrage à l'étape : Uncompressing linux ok, booting the kernel

(ou quelque chose comme ça, je me souviens jamais de la phrase exacte)

de plus régulièrement, j'avais le droit à des kernel panic au démarrage (1 boot sur 4 en moyenne)

je suis repassé en IDE classique et j'attendrais la prochaine version.

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Avec les chipset sata intel, il faut enlever complètement le support IDE, et mettre le support et SATA et PATA pour PIIX, ça marche très bien chez moi 

 

 :Surprised: 

quoi, chez intel il font pas des carte mère SATA + IDE ????

----------

## d2_racing

C'est que le driver ICHx  de Intel dans le noyau est utilisé à la fois pour le IDE(PATA) et le SATA..donc on n'a plus besoin de la section ATAPI, car la nouvelle section SATA+PATA englobe les settings  :Smile: 

Dans mon cas, j'ai 0 problème.

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Avec les chipset sata intel, il faut enlever complètement le support IDE, et mettre le support et SATA et PATA pour PIIX, ça marche très bien chez moi  
> 
> quoi, chez intel il font pas des carte mère SATA + IDE ????

 

L'IDE passe par le driver SATA, on retrouve le dvd dans /dev/sr0, et il m'a fallu supprimer complètement le support IDE pour avoir des perfs correct sur le dvd et le support de la gravure (si mes souvenirs sont bons).

----------

## d2_racing

C'est certain que si le monde vont juste un make oldconfig...ça va faire des kernel panics.

Pour ce qui est de ma config, j'ai moi aussi enlevé mon support ATAPI et j'ai remarqué aucun changement  :Smile: 

Migration presque transparente   :Laughing: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

la chance.

j'avais des 3 raid qui melangeai du sata et pata, 

la galère quand il a fallut tout remettre en ordre avec ce truc ^^'

parcontre c'est vraiment simpa qu'il detecte tout seul la / sans avoir à modif la fstab (depuis combien de temps c'est en place ça ?)

----------

## _droop_

Avec la libata pour le pata hda devient sda, perso j'ai juste modifier fstab et modifier l'option root= donner au noyau pour le démarrage.

On peut totalement supprimer tout ce qui concerne ATAPI/IDE dans le noyau.

Pas de soucis à signaler. je me suis pas amusé non plus à faire des bench avant/après.

----------

